# NoVa Herf?



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

So, in the newbie forum it seemed like there are a bunch of NoVa people in here and some mention of a get together at some point.

I say lets do it!

Venue / time suggestions?

I was thinking sometime during the week, at possibly crystal city restaurant (hey, they have it all: booze, food, and a smoking area that is cigar friendly + bonuses )

gary


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Im game.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL

I could be down for this, if it is next week or later. Busy time at work for me.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

billkell said:


> LOL
> 
> I could be down for this, if it is next week or later. Busy time at work for me.


next week would work well for me; I am pretty busy this week myself


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I would be in, but not sure I could swing weekdays. Maybe Fridays.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in. Bailey's also has a smoking room. Its in Ballston. Just throwing that out there. 

**scratch that, I just googled that place. Sounds more interesting..lmao.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'm in. Bailey's also has a smoking room. Its in Ballston. Just throwing that out there.
> 
> **scratch that, I just googled that place. Sounds more interesting..lmao.


If you live around here and don't laugh when you hear CCR, you HAVE to check it out.

Theyre known for their... burgers.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I will check it out when everyone decides what day to go! lol.

Also, since they open early on the weekend, we can always try something on a Saturday or Sunday. That way we can enjoy some lunch, cigars and umm...yea those burgers. lol.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I was a little worried that you guys wouldn't find my venue suggestion amusing

+1 for cigar guys :smoke:


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I can do after work say 430-5 ish or Saturdays except next weekend wifes Bday.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> I can do after work say 430-5 ish or Saturdays except next weekend wifes Bday.


Aries FTW! its my birthday weekend as well!! lol.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

RGRTim said:


> I can do after work say 430-5 ish or Saturdays except next weekend wifes Bday.


I was thinking next tuesday the 29th at 5:30? How does that work out for everyone?

:nod:


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

This would work for me...

as soon as I can get over the idea of going to CCR at 530 on a weekday...

:spy:


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

billkell said:


> This would work for me...
> 
> as soon as I can get over the idea of going to CCR at 530 on a weekday...
> 
> :spy:


if you married / attached folk are bad at (or prefer not to hide) going to places like ccr, you can totally put this on me. tell your SO: "this guy online, he's the one that's organizing it and he just got divorced... I need to support a botl"

because, HEEEEEEEEY i got divorced at the end of last week :drum:

i really did. however, i am the one that wanted it :dude:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Tuesday around 5:30 sounds good to me. Thats the time I'd be able to get there cause I have to drop the wife off at home since we carpool.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

tuesday 1730 it is. lookin forward to it.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

It was too cold for my balcony last night and this place popped into my head as a way to enjoy a cigar indoors. I took it upon myself to do a little recon LOL

A+++ Will go back again. Didnt try a burger though


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

billkell said:


> It was too cold for my balcony last night and this place popped into my head as a way to enjoy a cigar indoors. I took it upon myself to do a little recon LOL
> 
> A+++ Will go back again. Didnt try a burger though


hehehe, I'm excited about tuesday night. one of my friends might join us


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to assume we are still a go for tomorrow night.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i will be there for sure.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

see you there.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

as long as nothing comes up for me, I will be there as well.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

99% gonna be there. Never done this before though. I just assume that the only cigar smokers in CCR will be you guys. I dont have to wear a flower on my lapel or anything? :redface:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Look at my avatar and thats the same face you'll see..lmao.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Look at my avatar and thats the same face you'll see..lmao.


Ah man I was about to reply. Yep gotta wear a big a$$ daisey in yer lapel. Lol


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm here, 1st table on left when you walk into smoking lounge.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

It was nice meeting everyone. We gotta do it again some time.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah man, Im glad I didnt chicken out. Was nice meeting you guys. Let me know if you end up doing OVTC on Sat. Ill try to join you


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

good to meet all of you guys; I would definitely be down to do it again.

Keep me posted on the maryland herf wilson!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I just posted a review of the cigar I was smoking tonight 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...les-edicion-especial-salomon.html#post3178497

btw, wilson, the smell of the smoke you were making reeked.... of quality. i have to try one of those out sometime


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

good times definitely. looking forward to next time.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Its that Padron 1964. A very good smoke.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I finally went to cigar palace. Awesome place! Great prices too! When I got there, the lady was there. Didn't see the big guy with the hat. So I stuck around a bit and saw she was leaving and the big guy showed up. He hooked it up with a free puncher. I also got the 85yr anniversary Avo Cigar. Found out he's from a place in NJ that I lived not too far from. Real good guy. He also said they have monthly memberships. So if we ever did a large herf, all we have to do is let them know so they can check to see if they'll be busy and we can go there. Obviously we pay the 75.00 and we can bring up to 3 people. more people would need the phone call. Def going back there.

btw..I'll be at seven corners OVTC tomorrow around noon.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes! I'm glad you checked it out man. The only times I wont go to that place are when I am craving a Liga Privada or I am already out and closer to another store. Well probly end up running into each other eventually.

Might see you tomorrow. With all this wind and cold air Ive been itching to smoke indoors again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I think cigar palace is the best in the area as far as prices go, wish they werent so high on getting into lounge. Not gonna make it to OVTC, wife and I are headed to Martinsville to watch the race. Yall have fun.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be at OVTC noonish on saturday, see you guys (that can make it) there


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I fly to Dallas saturday am, gonna spend weekend with my daughter and her fiance then have job interview monday. yall have fun


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

As long as I don't run late, I'll be by. 

Tim, good luck with that interview!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

good luck tim!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you both. Have fun saturday.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

there is a studio tabac event at signature in rockville in the beginning of may, and another one at OVTC in sterling at the end of may. would you guys be interested in going to either / both? I'll likely be at the one at signature; and I might be for going to OVTC.

freshrolled cigars ftw!

I'm also going to bring a few damaged sticks and hope that they can re-roll them for me


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

what are the dates so I can check my calendar


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for noobishness, but what is studio tabac? Never heard of it


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

EVENTS « studiotobac.com

Signature Cigars 
• May 6, 2011 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm
• 1331 Rockville Pike, Rockville, MD 20852 301-424-8833

Old VA Tobacco 
• May 26, 2011 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm
• 20921 Davenport Drive Suite #107 Sterling, VA 20165 703-444-8708



> Studio Tobac was born within the Oliva Cigar Company in 2007. It is a collection of the company's most innovative minds. Studio Tobac consists of an Executive Board of Directors, A Studio Ambassador, an advisory board comprised of independent cigar enthusiasts around the world, as well as General Membership. For over three years the Studio has conceived innovative projects like the renowned NUB cigar. A cigar which introduced a complete new format in premium handmade cigars to the industry. The Studio also successfully produced the CAIN cigar. Cain is the only STRAIGHT LIGERO cigar in the world. These and many more projects exist within the portfolio of Studio Tobac. For 2011 the Executive Board decided to open the Studio to the cigar smoking world. The Board further moved to establish an advisory board to be selected by invitation, as well as a General Membership available to cigar enthusiasts from all over the world.


I think they will have a roller on site  I am going to try and convince them to make me a few oliva serie v maduro lancero's or the like if they can as well


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh wow so you can tell them what you like and they roll it for you? That sounds pretty badass actually


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

billkell said:


> Oh wow so you can tell them what you like and they roll it for you? That sounds pretty badass actually


sometimes  it depends on if they have those tobaccos with them, the roller knows the blend, and if they are willing.

one of my friends had fresh rolls with only filler being the ligero that goes into an opus x and the wrapper from a vsg. i had a couple puffs of one, and it's a shame that's not a regular production cigar.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I won't be able to make those. Those are during the week and its hard for me cause I carpool with the wife. :/


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

This sounds like fun, we will see. If you had asked me this last week I would have said that I wouldnt be here as I sign out of Army on 02 May. As of today though it looks like Im gonna get an offer from a local company so I might still be here for this. I will keep you posted. Interview in Texas went well, should know something about that In the next day or so. I hate this whole job search process, be glad when its over.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

RGRTim said:


> This sounds like fun, we will see. If you had asked me this last week I would have said that I wouldnt be here as I sign out of Army on 02 May. As of today though it looks like Im gonna get an offer from a local company so I might still be here for this. I will keep you posted. Interview in Texas went well, should know something about that In the next day or so. I hate this whole job search process, be glad when its over.


good to hear, hope you can make an event


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Litto Gomez from LFD will be at one of the OVTC shops TODAY. They're not saying which one though. :\ If he's at seven corners when I get home, then I'll stop by..lol.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i would go if i knew which one he's going to. i'm not far from kingstown, crystal city, or seven corners.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

any of you guys interested in going to: 
Tobacco Leaf MD

they are having a cigar fest on may 14th. supposedly there are only 15 tickets left right now.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats the day for the MD herf so I won't be able to go.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

in that case, i'm definitely going to the tobacco leaf!

jk

with that kind of a schedule conflict, i'd rather be at the herf you're planning.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

im baaack
wow what a crazy 2 weeks. job interviews in texas and dc, didnt look like anything was gonna come thru here so i made arrangements for our furniture to be sent to our home in Texas. Friday afternoon Im offered a job in Arlington so we were jumping thru hoops to find a place to live since our lease is up here and owner already has someone moving in as soon as we leave. Found a place and was standing at Army transportation door when they opened yesterday to change destination of our stuff. We pick up keys to our new place on thursday, movers pick up our furniture friday, sign out of the Army on monday and start new job on tuesday. Man I will be glad when this is all over. Hope everyone has been doing good, let me know when the next get together is.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats awesome!! Congrats bro! You staying in Alexandria or you moving to Arlington?


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats Tim!!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

congratulations tim!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

remember to check the MD Herf thread I created. Its May 14th.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys
we are moving to herndon. My wife and I will be working for same company (yeah I had an in/help with this onebut will take it anyway I can get it)and they are moving from Arlington to herndon in a few months. Our lease is up here so we decided to go where they're gonna be as opposed to where they are. The commute will suck for a while but will be worth it in the end as our new place is 2 blocks from new office. Def gonna try to make md herf. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been a long time since anyone posted in this thread. I just wanted to let you guys know that I visited Iris (the new place that opened up in Tysons) last week. Well, it isn't new per se since it's just taking over the space that was known as ecitie.

in anycase, they do have a new cigar lounge area that is open to the public for this month only. there is no cover, they serve alcohol, and there is no cutting fee. the place is worth checking out. if you guys are interested, especially with the way the weather around here has been this summer, lets get together there sometime this week


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

I work in Tysons, so I'm down. Although I got to tell you, this week is looking pretty crazy for me. Next is open so far.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I can do next week, lets see what the other guys say.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Unless its a Saturday (before 1pm) or a Sunday, then I can't make it. I carpool during the week with the wife and we only have one ride. I know for sure next weekend (20-21), I'll be in NJ so i won't be here. I will be this weekend and the weekend of the 27th (saturday is also before 1pm). Then in September everything is open. But I think thats when you leave if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

The date of my move is still pending; I'm trying to have it pushed back until the first week of October. If you need a ride; it's not a problem for me. Like Bill, I'm working from home now. I'm not far from vienna, and picking you up and dropping you off in arlington or wherever isn't an issue.

But yeah, I would like to get together at least once more before I go


----------

